# construction worker ready to go....



## kcboy25 (May 6, 2011)

hello all,im a skilled construction worker from ireland looking to go to canada for work as there is SFA happening here..please could anybody tell me the best way of going about getting work there and the relevent visa or permit to apply for or do i get visa or job first..would like to go A.S.A.P..i hear edmonton/calgary areas are looking for lots of construction workers and could fast track visa/work permit in a matter of weeks,is this true?..if so it would be great as im only renting here and am single so wouldnt take a whole pile of orginising on my part..

thanks in advance for anybodys help or advise..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kcboy25 said:


> hello all,im a skilled construction worker from ireland looking to go to canada for work as there is SFA happening here..please could anybody tell me the best way of going about getting work there and the relevent visa or permit to apply for or do i get visa or job first..would like to go A.S.A.P..i hear edmonton/calgary areas are looking for lots of construction workers and could fast track visa/work permit in a matter of weeks,is this true?..if so it would be great as im only renting here and am single so wouldnt take a whole pile of orginising on my part..
> 
> thanks in advance for anybodys help or advise..


I must ask you your age and if you have a specialty in construction such as bricklaying, plumbing, electricals etc, (a skilled, qualified tradesman).


----------



## kcboy25 (May 6, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> I must ask you your age and if you have a specialty in construction such as bricklaying, plumbing, electricals etc, (a skilled, qualified tradesman).


hi,im 32 and i am a quailified self erect tower crane operator and also heavy construction equipment operator..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kcboy25 said:


> hi,im 32 and i am a quailified self erect tower crane operator and also heavy construction equipment operator..


Crane operators are an occupation on THE LIST of 28 occupations in demand in Canada. As such and all being well you would/could qualify for a Permanent Resident (PR) visa. If granted you could be in Canada within 6-8 months. This visa permits you to live and work anywhere in the country. 
You mentioned working in Calgary/Edmonton in a matter of weeks. This is certainly possible but would probably be on a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) which entails you getting a job offer and the employer being permitted by the Government to hire you.


----------



## kcboy25 (May 6, 2011)

thanks a lot..i think the way to go would be a TWP as i would like to go asap and see if i like it out there and if so apply for a PR then...is this possible to apply for a PR while in canada on a TWP.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kcboy25 said:


> thanks a lot..i think the way to go would be a TWP as i would like to go asap and see if i like it out there and if so apply for a PR then...is this possible to apply for a PR while in canada on a TWP.


Yes, it's possible.


----------



## Sunny175 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Kcboy25,

I am a tower crane operator living in Spain. I am planning to move to Edmonton in August. I am searching for a flight and shared accomodation. Write me if you want more discussion. My email is spub+telefonica+net (replace the first + sign by @ and the second by dot). 

Sunny.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm looking to move to Canada, I'm 31 (32 this year) male from Scotland. I'm a Pipefitter / Welder to trade and have 16years experience.

I posted a thread last year but it looks like it has been deleted, it was basically about the Skilled Workers PR. If I apply for the PR will I need to show $$$ in my account ? I know if I was to go down the normal route of applying that I would need to show over 20,000 CAD in my account. I would work a year or two in Alberta on the TFW visa.

I accept the fact that my country is getting worse by the year and I want to bring my children up in a beautiful country that is Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you obtain pre-arranged employment and the employer gets a LMO to hire you as a TWP you will not need any funds to enter the country. It's only required if you come on a PR visa.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you Auld Yin


----------

